# I just can't handle the seats in my '81 210 Deluxe anymore.



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

They're worn out, old, smell bad, and to top it off they're too high, too close to the wheel, don't slide back far enough, and feel like the worst old couch ever. I feel like I'm driving a clown car...with terrible seats. I need to sit much lower and further back to be happy in this thing. 

Does anyone know of a seat from another car that has the same distance between the bolt holes on the bottom of the seat? (the ones you bolt the rails onto). How about seats that bolt in with minimal mods? Any seats that would sit lower than stock? I've noticed that there isn't much room in this thing for seats any larger than stock to both fit and be centered properly.

Worse comes to worst and I figure out how to bolt something right to the floor, but at this point I'm trying to avoid that :|

If anyone here can post pics of how their seat swaps are set up that'd be nice. I just need to figure something out. I'd like to do something about the seats while the car sits winter out, so I can drive it comfortable next summer.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

s13 / s14 (240sx) seats are as low as you can physically make seats! Cheap too


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I put in generic sport seats and 3 point harnesses and it's very comfortable, but i lost my back seat and had to modify the floor some and fabricate brackets, but well worth it!


----------

